

Yahoo Officially Acquires Tumblr - dkasper
http://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/53441093826/tumblr-yahoo-its-officially-official

======
pkfrank
Looks like they're unveiling some of their new "in-house" Tumblrs:

[http://yahoosearch.tumblr.com/](http://yahoosearch.tumblr.com/)

[http://yahoomessenger.tumblr.com/](http://yahoomessenger.tumblr.com/)

[http://yahoomail.tumblr.com/](http://yahoomail.tumblr.com/)

[http://yahoosports.tumblr.com/](http://yahoosports.tumblr.com/)

[http://yahooanswers.tumblr.com/](http://yahooanswers.tumblr.com/)

[http://flickr.tumblr.com/](http://flickr.tumblr.com/)

If these are used as "corporate blogs" for the various services, it seems like
an appropriate use of Tumblr.

However, I worry that it'll turn into a misguided attempt at "synergizing"
their properties, and that it might just be a cringe-fest.

